# Honda 50



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

My buddy had one on his lostman. It was a decent motor. Very fuel efficient and quiet. Obviously didn't have the punch a 2 stroke does, but it did alright.

He ran the hell out of it and didn't have any major problems that I know of. I can't really speak on longevity.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

My friend has one on his skiff. The carbs have been done about 4 times ( by me, with a vaccumate) besides that it's great on gas, quiet etc. But he has had 3 key switches go bad too


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

First generation carbs are known to develop hairline cracks in the hoses. Second generation carbs solved the problem then they went efi. The hoses were pressed in at the factory and hard to change but I have seen posts on other forums where people have done it. Carbs are cost anywhere from $260-$300 ea so it's not a cheap fix to upgrade. 

I got it. It's only got 15 hrs on it and not broken in yet. Been in storage for the last 10 years.Skeg has all the factory paint on it. It's gonna sit in my garage on a stand until I find the right boat for it.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I had one for years on my Lostmen. It was a 07 carb version. The only minor issue were the bolts for the lower cowl corroded real bad. About $10 of SS bolts and washers cured that for life. You may want to go ahead and swap those out. The bolt heads will disintegrate  on you. Then it's tough to get em out.  I have never heard of the carb issue or switch problems. Mine ran like a top and never let me down all the years I had it. They are great light motors that go as long as 10,000 hours on commercial rigs. Nathaniel Lemon had over 1200 hours on his Lostmen. What is the lower unit issues you are referring to?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

The earlier models had an issue with the gear case nut corroding. When the nut rusted it swells and puts pressure on the case causing a crack just behind the prop. I believe this has to do more with the owners lack of care/maintenance more than anything.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Is there an hour meter on this engine?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

It's amazing how clean and unused the engine is. It was used roughly 15 times then put into dry storage. Fluids and filters changed in 2010 before storage. Engine and gear oil is very clean should I change it and the filters since its been sitting? I think I should just run it. I have 180 on all cylinders and I didn't have the throttle wide open. If I remove the carbs it will probably be in the 190's per cylinder.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Nice score! I would definitely swap out all those bolts. I can see the one for the cowl. And it doesn't have a spec of rust. Mine were toast when I bought mine used at just four years old. The PO was a rich cheap skate. That had piss poor maintenance skills.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks I still can't beleive it. I also got the Honda tac and trim indicator. 

Which bolts are you talking about? The ones that hold the cowl latch?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

In that first pic you can see one directly below the plastic valve cover. That's the only one I did not replace. Due to you have to remove the valve cover. But there are about 8 or so that hold the lower cowl on. They will rust bad also. I replaced mine with shiny SS Allen bolts and washers. I also used liberal amounts of anti seize. Don't know the back story on Honda's bolts. Seems like they got a bad batch for a few years.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks. I'm gonna drop the LU this weekend and check to see if the impeller is still good. You think I should change the oil? It's clean.


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

I would change filters and oils for peace of mind. We have a Honda 50 with 2k hours still going strong


----------

